# Wheel bearings?



## nismosleeper (Jan 16, 2005)

Ok, so when I accelerate, the wheel wobbles. When the wheel is off, I can move the rotor. Is this wheel bearings or something else?


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

is the rotor loose on the hub, or is the whole hub loose?


----------



## nismosleeper (Jan 16, 2005)

It was the rotor on the hub. hehe...i feel stupid. The axle nut just needed to be tightened up further. Thanks


----------

